# Male been bitten



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)

My poor male mouse has been bitten on his balls! He's bleeding a bit, I saw the white female go for him while I was watching them. I've taken him out, why would she be doing this to him?


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

I am not sure how the situation manifested, but in a general perspective:

You always put the doe(s) in the buck's tank.

Buck may be too young, let him age and mature a bit (if he is).

In regards to his wound, just put Neosporin and leave him in peace.


----------



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)

He fine he's almost healed. :thanks


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Great to hear!


----------

